# Since May....



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

I've had a feeder outside for yrs with no food then I put in it a bit of seeds and I found someone's "calling card" then I discovered these two hanging around on my balcony. So I made a box for them with a towel their food and fresh water daily......so the one bought some friends over lol I love watching them and have named the ones that come around. Now I'm wondering how do I tell whether they are male or female? And I worry about them I know their outside city birds but I used to hand raise one about 20yrs ago and love nature. I named these two Statler (dark one) and Waldorf. But I haven't seen Waldorf since Monday or Tuesday he would have been around since I work daily I don't watch them unless I'm off. I fell in love with them they are such characters and I'm a first timer to the board also thanks for letting me post


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Really lovely birds. Hard to tell if they are male or female until one lays an egg.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank You I especially took a liking to the ones with the white wings Waldorf a few nights back I think he fell asleep on my railing I feel bad because I made a box for them to rest and they don't know that that for them he stands on the towel to get to his seeds all the time and there's two others who are the little piggies of the group so I find I'm putting out more food cause I feel bad cause not everyone has enough to eat but I'm sure they go other places lol in fact on monday i heard Waldorf's Coo and looked over my balcony and was like buddy I think your on the wrong balcony lol


----------

